# Boxers - Wisconsin Police K-9s



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice article about a couple Boxers Police K-9s, both owned and one bred by a kennel in Wisconsin we know very well.

http://lacrossetribune.com/news/local/article_76ac3220-d389-11e0-9600-001cc4c002e0.html

..


----------



## Robert Seymour (Aug 17, 2011)

G`day Dave, we have a few Boxers working security over here and also a few PPD working as well in Australia. They are hard hitters with a firm bite so they do make great dogs. Good to know that police are utilising different working breeds.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I read that with real pleasure, Dave. Thank you.

i guess the fact that such breeds "disappear" is due to a number of factors.

For instance, in Switzerland, there has been (for a number of years) a 5R Championship, adjacent to the Swiss All Breed National Championships. Instead of competing against Malinois, GSDs, these folks have decided to go it alone. less competition, lower rate judging (that's my opinion).

The 5R breeds are: Rottweiler, Airedale, Boxer, Dobermann and Giant Schnauzer.

I saw the last Boxer in IPO 3, whilst trialling ny Briard.

It goes without saying (in my mind) that these 5 breeds will suffer in performance. 

I would never have bought a GSD after ny Briard but I had to face facts - the Briard Club is not so interested in HD or spinal conditions, any more than the above breeds.

A boxer retired at 9 years??

Health is everything. my GSDs are just 6 and 7, but as athletic and energetic as they were at three years,


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

ALways nice to hear. Kathy and George are the trainers who finished Kai's training for police K9. Very nice people and know their stuff when it comes to police dogs. I am sure they are very proud of the Boxers they have on the street.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I know I'm late to this, but thanks for that! Great article. I'm a history nerd, what can I say? I enjoy seeing the old school breeds still being used in whatever capacity.

-Cheers


----------

